# err wlan0: Failed to lookup hostname via DNS: Temp fail dns

## rubing

Team Gentoo,

I have a clean install on a Presario 700US laptop.  I just installed the RT73 driver for my linksys WUSB54GC wireless device, which works fine on Ubuntu.

The device is recognized and seems to work fine.  I can id it and do all the usual e.g (ifconfig wlan0 up; iwconfig wlan0 esssid "whatever it is" :Wink: 

The problem is when I try to use dhcp I get the following error:

err wlan0: Failed to lookup hostname via DNS: Temporary failure in name resolution

Here is the rest of the output from dhcp -d wlan0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> info, wlan0: dhcpcd 3.2.3 starting
> 
> info, wlan0: hardware address = 00:1e:e5:2a:6e:0e
> ...

 

----------

## larand54

Maybe it works if you provide the hostname in the dhcp call?

```
     −h, −‐hostname hostname

             By default, dhcpcd will send the current hostname to the DHCP server so it can register in DNS.

             You can use this option to specify the hostname sent, or an empty string to stop any hostname from

             being sent.

```

It shouldn't be necessary but in this case....?

----------

## UberLord

 *rubing wrote:*   

> The problem is when I try to use dhcp I get the following error:
> 
> err wlan0: Failed to lookup hostname via DNS: Temporary failure in name resolution

 

It's a non fatal error. It's been removed from dhcpcd-4 which is due to go stable soon.

----------

## rubing

It's not fatal, but my internet doesn't work <heavy sarcasm>

so, i want to specify the remote machines hostname?  Where would I find that?  I can't even figure out what the remote host's ip address is.  I don't see either of these using the wireless-tools.

----------

## UberLord

 *rubing wrote:*   

> It's not fatal, but my internet doesn't work <heavy sarcasm>

 

Really? No shit?

Well Mr Smarty Pants, why did you not say that your internets wasn't working?

As that error itself is non fatal has no bearing on your internets working or not.

From what you posted, dhcpcd did it's job and configured your interface and routing correctly.

It probably configured /etc/resolv.conf correctly as well.

Maybe you should be more specific in what part of your internets isn't working?

Is it hostname lookup?

Can you ping your router? (192.168.1.154)

----------

## rubing

i managed to fix this by taking down the eth0 interface.

i have this same problem when tethering via my blackberry.  If I don't first type: ifconfig eth0 down    then it just doesn't work.  

now i can surf or ping anybody.

why do I need to take eth0 down.  Maybe there is some kind of mix up with the defaultroute??

----------

